# "Early Bird" Rocky Fork Lake



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys i've gotten more details from the tri-rivers bass club about the early bird tournament this weekend at Rocky Fork. Hope to see you guys there. I will be there in my green procraft if any OGFers would like to say hello.

Entry Fee: $70 per boat.
Based on 150 boats FIRST PLACE NOT TO EXCEED $2500 


1st place team -$2500.00 plus two plaques 
2nd place team -$900.00 plus two plaques 
3rd place team - $500.00 plus two plaques 
4th place team - $300.00 
5th place team - $200.00 
6th place team - $150.00 
7th place team - $125.00 
8th place team - $100.00 
9th place team - $100.00 
1Oth place team - $100.00 

$10.00 PER BOAT BIG BASS POT - OPTIONAL 

BIG BASS 100% PAY BACK 
Starting position determined by date entry received. First come, first served basis. 
1st Flight Launch at 7:00 a.m. 
Chance on door prizes for all contestants


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow the turnout was pretty good considering the conditions,economy and many other factors. I did see some pigs pulled out of rocky. I saw the big bass was 6 pound 13 ounces and the leading weight at that point was 21 pounds 8 ounces. Does anyone know if that was the winning weight. I personally caught 8 all of them about 11 and 15/16 inches long.


----------

